# I need some board edges run through a jointer near Davison, Michigan



## sofalinux (May 28, 2009)

I live in Davison, Michigan. I do a little woodworking when I get inspired. Right now I have a dresser that I need to replace the top on. I will use Oak boards but even with all the tools I have Ican not get a good board edge for joining the boards together. I wonder if anyone on the board might have a jointer and be from the area of Davison, Michigan. I would like to get a couple of boards trued up. If anyone would be willing to do this for me I would be happy to pay you a few bucks.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*You bet there, Bud*

Load 'em up and come on down! :thumbsup: bill
Send me a PM with your phone number.


----------



## sofalinux (May 28, 2009)

Thanks for talking to me Bill. See you Friday.
O! I forgot to ask you, what is the bike in you're avatar picture. It looks kinda homemade. Are you a bike maker?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Glad I could help out*

A friend sent me the photo who is also into motorcycles:
http://www.boingboing.net/2006/04/17/wooden-motorcycle.html
I thought why not combine my 2 hobbies? So it was a good fit.
:yes: bill


----------



## sofalinux (May 28, 2009)

*Homemade bike*

I was really surprised to see it, because I just put a motor on a bicycle and got an old moped running that I have had laying around for the last 8 years.


----------

